# watched movie-real eyeopener



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Last night I put on a movie by Michael Moore. I have always really liked him (since Roger and Me). Since then, I love his movies for his messages about life in America. The movie I JUST watched is "who do we invade next" which is not about a war invasion. It's about ideas that used to originate in the USA but were not continued but other countries did put those ideas into action and made other countries superior to ours.

The biggest problem appears to be the difference in raising of children . It is well worth watching . improved time off at work without lose of profit, etc.

It's free with amazon prime.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Last night I put on a movie by Michael Moore. I have always really liked him (since Roger and Me). Since then, I love his movies for his messages about life in America. The movie I JUST watched is "who do we invade next" which is not about a war invasion. It's about ideas that used to originate in the USA but were not continued but other countries did put those ideas into action and made other countries superior to ours.
> 
> The biggest problem appears to be the difference in raising of children . It is well worth watching . improved time off at work without lose of profit, etc.
> 
> It's free with amazon prime.


How are you going to, as you say "drain the swamp" by watching Michael Moore?? LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have said that only once here and been scolded for it. The swamp is drained by taking out those greedy people that think about themselves more than the benefit of the people. Michael Moore would more than enjoy pulling the plug himself. And there is no "common sense" party. We can't talk politics here, but can certainly talk about the problems in this country that all lawmakers or law changers are guilty of.

I also like Michael Moore for his movies pointing out problems and questioning people about the problem.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting points you raise Karen. I come from England many moons ago, but I was stunned with some of the differences in cultures.
This 'work until you drop' ethic here may sound morally superior, but workers need time to rest. The vacation time given here is pathetic . Collaboration is encouraged abroad - not so much here - it's all so backward.
As for politicians - they are all basically the same except that they get away with more shennanigans here....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's nice to hear perspective from people that have lived in other countries. Why is it that US thinks our children do just fine with such minimal concern? Babies deserve to have their mothers spend some months with them rather than weeks. Our school lunches are minimal nutrition in every way. Dummies need to spend more time planning school food and learn that veggies can be served in very likeable ways. We allow schools to serve garbage because it's cheaper and good food is not worth the time it takes for those lunch planners to be creative. Small changes in school employee behavior and showing respect to kids increases self esteem. In school, kids are required to pass that national test every year, but where is the allowance for contribution and self thought? My small community college even provided daycare for those in class. They were in the minority. 

We are one of the minority countries that don't have free college. What a crime! And why can't your employment be a place with better benefits that actually benefits employees? Employers could certainly give up some profit money to make things better for employees. 

All this is not liberal or conservative. They have both failed equally. That's why I like Michael Moore. 

My first eye opener was his first film called "Roger and me". One of the biggest corporations in the US moved to Mexico and caused a loss of 30,000 jobs in one city. Their comment was "those people can find other jobs." I'm surprised that Michigan and their governor did not take more responsibility for the situation? Isn't that their job?

Lastly, prisoners including war criminals get better free health care than the rest of us. If we are ALL entitled to healthcare, why is it not free and equal for everyone?

Lastly, people in the US say "oh but Europeans pay higher taxes for all those benefits". When all is said and done, the extra taxes are a drop in the bucket compared to the lifetime of spending out of our own pockets such as college tuition and co-pays and better treatment of our kids from birth on. I would personally pay more in taxes to provide some quality for all of us especially our kids who will grow up to be part of our society.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> It's nice to hear perspective from people that have lived in other countries. Why is it that US thinks our children do just fine with such minimal concern? Babies deserve to have their mothers spend some months with them rather than weeks. Our school lunches are minimal nutrition in every way. Dummies need to spend more time planning school food and learn that veggies can be served in very likeable ways. We allow schools to serve garbage because it's cheaper and good food is not worth the time it takes for those lunch planners to be creative. Small changes in school employee behavior and showing respect to kids increases self esteem. In school, kids are required to pass that national test every year, but where is the allowance for contribution and self thought? My small community college even provided daycare for those in class. They were in the minority.
> 
> We are one of the minority countries that don't have free college. What a crime! And why can't your employment be a place with better benefits that actually benefits employees? Employers could certainly give up some profit money to make things better for employees.
> 
> ...


The 'Europeans pay more taxes' is always good for getting me going....in UK the 'poll tax' is pro-rated for each family member. Everyone gets to pay that has income - usually around 30% - this tax covers things like - education, fire, police, infrastructure, health care etc.
When you look at taxation here - it's a bit of a cluster - Federal is the same around 30-35% for most of us working stiffs, but each state then has their own School tax, property tax then there is sales tax in some areas not others.
So my question is what does our tax money do? not education, not healthcare and judging by the state of disrepair in our infrastructure - not there either..
I don't really believe there is a truly fair or equitable system to be had, but with the politicians saying 'it can't work here' - how do they know if they haven't tried it? There has to be room for improvement..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Honestly our tax money is probably going to pay for past wars that aren't paid off yet and present wars that need to be paid for.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No comment......


----------

